# H&R Cup Kit.....installed!!



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

I just picked up the d after getting the H&R cup kit installed.....and it drives/corners even more impressively!!

I was initally going to go the route of Eibach pro kit springs (ala recommendations I've received) since I thought no one made anything specific for the "d" yet stateside. Alas, a friend of mine reminded me of the US HQ for H&R just up north of Seattle.

I called them up, and came to find out they have Sport springs, cup kit, and coilovers all spec'd for the d. Given I already sat on M-sport suspension, I went the route of cup kit. here are the figures based on non-Sport. http://hrsprings.com/scripts/appgui...de&SubMode=Find2&Year=2011&ModelID=621&q=2011

I suspect I went down about 1.25-1.5" up front....and 1-1.25" out back. Phase 2 will be custom 3 piece forged wheels, but the M-sport wheels will be fine for now. 

1 pic of the "before" at BMW Seattle....then a few of the "after"


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

beautiful car

Front looks much better.

Back i think is too low...


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

taibanl said:


> beautiful car
> 
> Front looks much better.
> 
> Back i think is too low...


the rear definitely sits low, I agree...but once I install a set of forged wheels (likely 20") it'll raise up slightly. Suprisingly though, as it sits now.....no issues under hard cornering with about 100 lbs of weight...I was carrying wheels and factory suspension between the trunk and rear seats.


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Capt_Amazing said:


> I just picked up the d after getting the H&R cup kit installed.....and it drives/corners even more impressively!!
> 
> I was initally going to go the route of Eibach pro kit springs (ala recommendations I've received) since I thought no one made anything specific for the "d" yet stateside. Alas, a friend of mine reminded me of the US HQ for H&R just up north of Seattle.
> 
> ...


I don't thing the kit is made specifically for the D seeing there both the same set for the 335i, same part number, I think they fit the D, but when I had H and R coilovers the frt spring rate is not firm enough compared to say a Ground Control coil over which is put together with firmer frt springs to counter the 200lb heaver engine in the D vs the 335i, still nice coilovers...


----------

